# robert sorby wood turning chisels



## tec987 (24 Jan 2014)

I have a set of robert sorby wood turning chisels 8 off which I can not sharpen I have been sharpening chisels for wood turning for many years with no problem, could these be fake chisels, the handles are the same with the robert sorby name the blades are not stamped with the name etc. any ideas please. I would like to sell these but not if they are fakes.


----------



## katellwood (24 Jan 2014)

One simple method to compare hardness is spark comparison i.e. when the Sorby tools are ground are the sparks the same colour and volume as a sample piece of a tool of known hardness.

Apparently softer steels produce different sparks to harder tool steels 

not very scientific but may give you a clue 

this may help

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spark_testing


----------



## Spindle (24 Jan 2014)

Hi

All of my Sorby tools have 'HSS Robert Sorby Sheffield England' and the tool designation etched into the tool steel. Unless Sorby have changed their policy recently, which I doubt, I would be very suspicious of your tools, they sound as if they are counterfeit.

Edited to add that I'm not aware of an eight tool 'set' supplied by Sorby.

Sorry Mick


----------



## paulm (24 Jan 2014)

What do you mean by not being able to sharpen them ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Peter Sefton (24 Jan 2014)

Did you buy them from a Sorby Supplier? If so speak to them as a first point of call, if you have no joy PM me and I will pass on the details of Chris Pouncy the Sorby Uk sales manager.
Cheers Peter


----------



## Paul Hannaby (24 Jan 2014)

Are they an old set with high carbon steel blades as opposed to the more modern high speed steel? You should be able to tell the difference between the two very easily from the sparks when you grind. The high carbon steel has straw coloured sparks which fracture - like a sparkler. The high speed steel has orange/red colour sparks which do not fracture.

Can you elaborate on what you mean when you say you can't sharpen them?


----------



## Spindle (24 Jan 2014)

Paul Hannaby":1oz3t4fh said:


> Are they an old set with high carbon steel blades



Good point - It didn't occur to me that the OP may have something other than that currently supplied  

If they are the 'Kangaroo Brand' then they should have the Kangaroo trade mark and 'ROBT SORBY SHEFFIELD' stamped into the tool steel

Regards Mick


----------



## tec987 (25 Jan 2014)

Hi, the robert sorby chisels came wit a lathe I bought which cost less than the chisels would have been. by can not sharpen them I mean straight off the grinder, I used record tools for a while and I have now using henry taylor both these work fine straight off the grinder, I have noticed the sparks are different so I guess they are fakes, these are not old chisels the handles are a perfect match to the present tools. 
Thanks everybody for your help.


----------



## Spindle (25 Jan 2014)

Hi

I think you should take up Peter Sefton's offer and inform Sorby of the issue - I'm sure they'd like to know their tools may be being counterfeited.

Regards Mick


----------



## Peter Sefton (25 Jan 2014)

Just let me know if I can help it's not good for you, Sorby or us retailers.
Cheers Peter


----------



## Grahamshed (25 Jan 2014)

You really wouldn't have thought a chisel was worth enough to make it worth faking would you ? What next ?


----------



## Doug B (26 Jan 2014)

Grahamshed":32rmhy3n said:


> You really wouldn't have thought a chisel was worth enough to make it worth faking would you ? What next ?



Whilst I like Sorby woodturning chisels they are probably the most expensive range in the UK,so if you are going to make fakes of a brand I suppose you'd go for the dearest that way the buyers think they are getting the best "bargain"


----------



## Peter Sefton (26 Jan 2014)

One of my younger students bought a set of carving chisels off Ebay this week (not stamped with Sorby) but they could have been. They were a great price but I am fairly sure they will have been a complete waste of his money  I will be amazed if he can get an edge on them. He would have only bought one or two Sorby's for the money but they may have lasted his lifetime. 
Peter


----------



## SVB (28 Jan 2014)

do sorby still hardness test every tool (tiny dent from test m/c just above handle ferrel)?

I seem to remember they this used to be the case but doubt this level of detail would be on a fake.

Simon


----------



## Peter Sefton (30 Jan 2014)

SVB":2hjz2364 said:


> do sorby still hardness test every tool (tiny dent from test m/c just above handle ferrel)?
> 
> I seem to remember they this used to be the case but doubt this level of detail would be on a fake.
> 
> Simon



All of the Sorby bench chisels are hardness tested, this small dot is present on the back of the chisel. 
Peter


----------

